# Installed win10 tech preview



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I installed it earlier tonight. It is a new ballgame. 

1. I installed it as a dual boot with win8.1. It worked without any problems. Was able to access both. Later this weekend I may try to install Linux Mint for a 3rd to see if there will be any issues.

2. It was fastest windows install ever. It took almost 15 minutes. 

3. It would not install my printer driver. Had to use an app from the microsoft store. Was able to install the wireless adapter driver from the cd. 

4. Have to be extremely careful when accessing the store the first time, otherwise you could end accidentally set up microsoft login for your computer. 

5. Had to do a lot of uninstalling of apps I will never use. All programs is now called all apps. 

6. Installed firefox, chrome, gimp, openoffice and vlc. No problems

7. Still have to look for windows features in the start button. I don't like the metro look that is there. 

overall it is closer to win7 than win8 so I give it a 7 out of 10 for what I have seen so far. I still will stick with linux on my computers.

the only real problem I have is confusing the mouse and keyboards since I currently have two different computers next to each other.


----------



## dragagon (Oct 6, 2014)

i have installed it as well but found out my fps in a game reduced by 30 which ends on a 22fps to a 35fps max. i had 55-75fps on my win8 so i'd like to go back. how do i remove win10 & put back my win8?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

dragagon said:


> i have installed it as well but found out my fps in a game reduced by 30 which ends on a 22fps to a 35fps max. i had 55-75fps on my win8 so i'd like to go back. how do i remove win10 & put back my win8?


Oh crap! Please tell us you didn't install 10 as your primary OS...essentially over writing and wiping out your 8 install?

Otherwise, if you created a dual boot setup, then you just reverse your steps to remove the dual boot. You'll need to been in the "host" or "original" OS to do that.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Yep, Bassfisher is right about that! :sayyes: There is a note in the Win10 Tech Preview download docs that states that you *CANNOT uninstall* the Win10 without completely *FORMATTING THE HARD DRIVE* to downgrade to an earlier version of Windows (such as 7/8/8.1)!! :facepalm: This may not be work using Windows tools either; haven't tried it yet. It's quite possible you may need Linux tools to accomplish this. You can look at the free *HDD-->Drive Wiping* section of the *UBCD.com boot disk* available in my signature below it you did make this goof and get stuck with Win10 on your drive and you are unable to remove it. :wink:

BIGBEARJEDI


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

sobeit said:


> I installed it earlier tonight. It is a new ballgame.
> 
> 1. I installed it as a dual boot with win8.1. It worked without any problems. Was able to access both. Later this weekend I may try to install Linux Mint for a 3rd to see if there will be any issues.
> _>>>I haven't tried Mint yet; I'm still in love with Ubuntu/Kubuntu at the moment--silly as there are now like 40+ flavors of Linux out there. I'll try Ubuntu 14.04.1LTS in dual-boot mode with Win10 and post back>>> _
> ...


_>>>Try putting some Colored dots on keyboards/mice; I've done this for Clients with multiple computers on their desks. Try Green Dots for System #1; and Blue Dots for System #2. It's about a $0.10 investment. :wink:<<<:rofl:_


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

BIGBEARJEDI said:


> _>>>Try putting some Colored dots on keyboards/mice; I've done this for Clients with multiple computers on their desks. Try Green Dots for System #1; and Blue Dots for System #2. It's about a $0.10 investment. :wink:<<<:rofl:_


 Cheaper if you can snag someone's nail polish.

I used to keep a fairly large selection of nail polish in my tool box, amazing how many types of nail polish match both car paint and metal roofing/siding colors


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

just to update 

First I created a drive image of my dual boot using clonezilla. Then installed linux mint17 without any problems. I just used the default settings when it came to partitions and let it created what it needed as it installed. Was able to boot to three different operating sytems. 

I actually installed linux twice. The first time mint split the win8.1 partition for the install. The next time it split the win10 partition for the install. So in the end I had 4 boots all on the same harddrive. 


Then for the fun of it, using clonezilla, retored the computer to what it was at the beginning of the day, just a dual boot. 

--------------------

btw - thanks for the color coded suggestions. Just would not work with me since I usually don't pay attention to what I am grabbing for.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

I used to install separate hard drives for each OS, then select in BIOS which one I wanted to boot from, now I tend to use VMware player, except for games it reflects real world performance of an OS very well. 
Last time I ran benchmarks on V-player, the only area it was behind was video. 
Currently have roughly 40 VMs on my system for various reasons.
So far w-10 seems to be more 'comfortable' I'd be willing to upgrade from w7-64 without any argument.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

I used to install separate hard drives for each OS, then select in BIOS which one I wanted to boot from, now I tend to use VMware player, except for games it reflects real world performance of an OS very well. 
Last time I ran benchmarks on V-player, the only area it was behind was video. 
Currently have roughly 40 VMs on my system for various reasons.
So far w-10 seems to be more 'comfortable' than 8, I'd be willing to upgrade from w7-64 without any major arguments. 
With 8, I felt that the move was too steep of a step, was easier to move right out of windows and go directly to linux full time instead of my normal 'Linux is great, but I don't want to hunt replacements for my programs' attitude.


----------

